# don't have a single friend, so i'm spending halloween alone



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

just like every other day.

it hurts


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

That's how I'll be spending my Halloween too. I'll probably just make it a night of horror movies and popcorn.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

That way you get more kick out of Halloween


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Ill be at work on Halloween.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Just watch a scary movie. That's what I do on Halloween. Last year I watched The Shining. I need another good one like that...hmm.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I walk the streets like a zombie.......I've been going places this summer for 1st time in years, but still don't have a friend to really sit down with, or a GF..........

And why is it that if I lived in a was zone, I can imagine my life having a purpose, and in ways imagining it being easier to find a GF.......than here in a nice peaceful place like this??????????????


----------



## goblinwolf (Oct 18, 2013)

Same but I have my brothers/parents who are pretty similar to me, we're all pretty introverted and don't go out much, so I'll probably just watch a horror movie and eat some candy and go on the internet, wow typing that out was really depressing.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

well I was alone the last 8 years, but this year I will go and party with mostly strangers.....too bad I'm so poor I can't dress up

Maybe I could dress as Ted Bundy or some one like that...I'm sure the girls would not get that either


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

I forgot about halloween after being alone for so long :/


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Ill be at work on Halloween.


Same here. Just like my birthday, Independence Day, Thanksgiving, and a lot of other holidays I'm probably forgetting.

Holidays have no meaning for me anymore. The only one that matters is Christmas and that's only because I'll be back home.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

won said:


> just like every other day.
> 
> it hurts


:squeeze

It does, doesn't it.
Not even family can cure loneliness it seems.

At least you'll have SAS on Halloween. :stu


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm always alone on Halloween.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Same. 

I actually love Halloween and the fall season in general. I'm real into it throughout October but then end up depressed on actual Halloween day because I'm alone.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish all of us loners could throw our own halloween party together  lol
but seriously, I am so thankful that I at least have SAS, if anything...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I will too, not that I celebrate it


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

won said:


> I wish all of us loners could throw our own halloween party together  lol
> but seriously, I am so thankful that I at least have SAS, if anything...


That would be so cool.


----------



## 742733044 (Oct 18, 2013)

well, hallowen doesn't really matter to me but valentine. i had spend past 3 yrs crying that night


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Where are you from in California? I'd be more than happy to hang out with you.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

gamingpup said:


> I'm always alone on Halloween.


^^ Where you been at?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I always want to celebrate Halloween in a big way but then it always ends up with just myself. Sucky


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

After spending my high school years alone, I have virtually forgotten what it's like to celebrate Halloween.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

HanSolo said:


> I walk the streets like a zombie.......I've been going places this summer for 1st time in years, but still don't have a friend to really sit down with, or a GF..........
> 
> And why is it that if I lived in a was zone, I can imagine my life having a purpose, and in ways imagining it being easier to find a GF.......than here in a nice peaceful place like this??????????????


Awesome avatar pic Solo. They better make Episode VII really something. Can't believe they are betting it all on J.J.

Hear what you mean. Sorry, I don't think this place is conducive to finding a gf either to be honest. The girls here find out the real souls of SA guys here real quick, and it's not appealing at least in this universe, maybe an alternate universe. This world is still a winner take all kind of crap world. 
both relationship and monetarily imo.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Ill be at work on Halloween.


Likewise.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I cant remember the last time I did something for halloween with someone. I do remember studying for precalculus for a college course and that was it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

firestar said:


> Same here. Just like my birthday, Independence Day, Thanksgiving, and a lot of other holidays I'm probably forgetting.
> 
> Holidays have no meaning for me anymore. The only one that matters is Christmas and that's only because I'll be back home.


I usually take my lil bro out but i work a night shift.


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Not only will I be alone but I'll be on call, so I'll effectively be working all day. I think I'm going to be "that guy" who pretends not to be home just so I don't have to buy candy and pass it out to little kids. 'Cause knowing my luck I'd get a work call in the middle of passing out candy anyway and be like, "Sorry kids, gotta take this call. I work at a hospital, somebody could be dying," and then have to shut the door on their face, lol.

So it'll be easier this way.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm buying a mask to wear while I sit alone in my room eating candy.


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Mousy said:


> I'm buying a mask to wear while I sit alone in my room eating candy.


Kinda hard to eat candy with a mask on! Lol.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Alsark said:


> Kinda hard to eat candy with a mask on! Lol.


:0 lol good point. My plans are ruined now.


----------



## bearah18 (Jul 2, 2013)

won said:


> I wish all of us loners could throw our own halloween party together  lol
> but seriously, I am so thankful that I at least have SAS, if anything...


That is the best idea!!  Stupid distance...


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I will probably be spending Halloween alone, too. I used to take my nieces trick-or-treating but now I am hundreds of miles away. I still want to dress up, though. Halloween is my favorite holiday and I don't feel like I've ever properly celebrated it.


So....I am seriously down for a Halloween party. When and where? I can travel. ..maybe even host/plan. :b


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Hand out candy. The smiling faces of children because of you may help you feel better. Im going to my grandmas to help her hand it out.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, same here. Just another Halloween alone...*sigh* I would be a game changer if just this one Halloween I actually had company doing anything really.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone here feel old for halloween?


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Isn't Halloween a week day? I didn't realise it was such a big social holiday for most people... If it makes you feel better I never had plans for halloween in college, never dressed up. It didn't seem like such a bad thing to me...


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

mcmuffinme said:


> Just watch a scary movie. That's what I do on Halloween. Last year I watched The Shining. I need another good one like that...hmm.


You could try Insidious or The Woman in Black. Both worth a full night to yourself to enjoy.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Well you could always go scare the crap out of the little kids, gives Helloween a real meaning

I used to walk through the cemetery this summer, and I would sit by the graves of ladies and wonder about them. I would also admire the rocks there, and also "talk" to the dead folks that had nice rocks.

But for now that graveyard is off my walking route, I moved.


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

I always spend Halloween alone. The worse is spending Thanksgiving alone.


----------



## Tokio (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm going to be spending it with my sister, unless she finds someone else to hang out with. Probably going to pass out candy or something..


----------



## FXiles (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm alone every day. But hey, I might have a party with my teddy bear and we'll eat candy all night long. Yeah.. I might do that, it sounds great! :boogie


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

FXiles said:


> I'm alone every day. But hey, I might have a party with my teddy bear and we'll eat candy all night long. Yeah.. I might do that, it sounds great! :boogie


Awww :0) Same with me.


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

the only 2 people I could have hung out with at halloween just got invited to a party.. i didn't.. guess it's gunna be another lonely night.. i'm thinking a nice long run, love knowing i'm improving myself while others are out beering, makes me feel a little better!


----------



## 742733044 (Oct 18, 2013)

what's worst is valentine ...


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe I can convince my buddy to get something going at his place. Five or so people would be nice.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

<---- Never ever wore a costume for Halloween.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

742733044 said:


> what's worst is valentine ...


Don't reminds me...:/


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll be at a party but will still be unhappy, most likely. Different place, same brain.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I won't be alone on hallowen...cuz I'll be on sas of course


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

The only time I hung out with friends on Halloween was in 1996. We played Mario 64 :rain


----------



## Maybee3588 (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel the same way and I'm in the same situation. I'll probably just buy a costume for my dog and pass out candy to trick or treaters. If no one shows up then it's more candy for me! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I didn't know Halloween was a holiday you celebrated with loved ones o___o otherwise, I'll probably just ignore it as usual XD


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> I didn't know Halloween was a holiday you celebrated with loved ones o___o otherwise, I'll probably just ignore it as usual XD


I've had a few people asking if I was going to a Halloween party. I try my best to get out of parties in principle.

I never thought of it as a holiday you spent with loved ones either. In fact, this Halloween is my next session with my psychiatrist.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm afraid if we all got together someone would make special kool-aid. The "other" special kool-aid lol j/k. 

Anyway, I just wanted to add how depressing it was to stay in for Halloween when I was at a school that threw the craziest Halloween parties. Such a kick in the face and gut...

On a brighter note, I'm trying to put myself out there and expose myself to more social situations so I'm planning to go to a Halloween "block" party tomorrow. Tonight, I'm still deciding whether I should go out or not. I was supposed to buy some stuff to make me look like Glenn from TWD, but I haven't found anything good.


----------



## weekendoffender (Oct 13, 2013)

won said:


> I wish all of us loners could throw our own halloween party together  lol
> but seriously, I am so thankful that I at least have SAS, if anything...


Lol I would be so down, but unless that happens I'll be alone like everybody else, watching horror movies and eating.


----------



## HumbleTears (Aug 21, 2013)

Happens every year


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

My dad is going to a NIN concert on Halloween.

>tfw my dad has a younger life than me


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

awkwardsilent said:


> Isn't Halloween a week day? I didn't realise it was such a big social holiday for most people... If it makes you feel better I never had plans for halloween in college, never dressed up. It didn't seem like such a bad thing to me...


It is, lol. It's on a Thursday. That said, even if I weren't on call I wouldn't exactly want to go out and get mad drunk like people like to do, because I have to be at work the next day at 8 in the morning anyway.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I have my family but yeah I have no parties to go to or no friends to spend it with. 

But that's okay with me now. I'm ugly. I don't want friends or parties.

The last time I spent halloween with friends was in 2009 when I went trick-or-treating for the last time with my childhood bestie and her brothers.


----------



## 0180917 (Jun 2, 2013)

Over the weekend there were a bunch of Halloween parties at my university. Lots of drunk people screaming and running down the hall and lots of hot girls in ****ty costumes everywhere outside at midnight. And what did I do? Nothing.

I plan to spend this Thursday night eating dinner alone in the cafeteria like always, doing my homework, and then turning off the lights in my dorm room to watch the classic 1978 version of "Halloween" on my computer.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Same here more than likely. I would go out as a ghost but I'm already invisible anyway :/


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Do u know what my messed up attention seeking idea was..........if I got in a car accident with my mom, and I got all bloodied up, and she died even.

Then I would go to the party streets, and stumble around talking to girls....and people would notice how real my head wounds and stuff looked, and I'd be all serious...or maybe joke...and say I was in a car accident....and my mom died, etc.

What a sad life I life


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

HanSolo said:


> Do u know what my messed up attention seeking idea was..........


lol, I love messed up attention seeking ideas.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

My close group of friends are trying to convince me to stay away from a party with lesser known friends, if that makes sense.


----------



## suej (Oct 20, 2013)

me too... even my boyfriend didn't ask me what my plans were for halloween. i hate feeling left out...


----------



## kamq (Mar 19, 2012)

I always wanted to go to a Halloween party, but never do.


----------

